# My project.



## TheDrowner (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey guys, 

Im new to hydroponics. Just had a thought and wanted to share it with you guys.So here goes......

The picture will speak for itself but I will add some detail.

I will be using a bucket (liters un-known) to grow. It will have a basket in it to support the medium (Any recommendations?) and roots of the plant. 

It will have a watering system consisting of:
*PVC Reticulation pipe: *Around the inside of the bucket, supporting sprinklers and delivering water to them.
*Sprinklers: *Little garden ones with mist attachment to head.
*Submersible pump:* In exterior reservoir, pumping water to PVC Pipe.
*Overflow Fitting:* Allowing all excess water to drain back to reservoir.
*Drain Fitting:* To drain nutrient soloution.
*** **The reservoir with have an air pump aerating the water being delivered to the plant ****

*Lighting will consist of CFL'S for vegetation growth and flowering as I am on a budget.

*Will my project work?
*
Thanks guys.

 :farm:


----------



## Growdude (Apr 28, 2007)

I think it could work but why make it so complicated? That same system would work if it was just flood and drain.
Spray nozzels will plug up over time and require maintenance.


----------



## TheDrowner (Apr 28, 2007)

Well, What method of hydroponics do you recommend other than flood and drain? 

NFT? 

If so what size PVC pipe do you recommend? And what medium?


----------



## MJ20 (Apr 28, 2007)

^^You can also go DWC.Any suitable medium can be used>rockwool,cocoa modium, oasis,etc.PVC size is a minor issue.


----------



## TheDrowner (Apr 28, 2007)

Is DWC were the roots are submerged in the nutrient solution?

Dont mean to sound rude or anything, but it's a little boring (DWC) I would like to use pumps and drainage valves.


----------



## Bubby (Apr 28, 2007)

DWC = Deep Water Culture, you're right about the roots eventually being submerged in the reservoir. They may be boring, but they're extremely simple/effective/cheap, which is probably why they're so popular. Though.. I never understood how people without water pumps would change their reservoir..

You want to use pumps and drainage valves? Good choice, I think you'll find 'Flood and drain' (or Ebb and Flow) type systems to be ideal. Growdude has a good point about the spray nozzles. I think you'll save yourself headaches during construction, and especially during maintenance, if you ditch the nozzles. I like this type of system over NFT/aeroponic because your pump isn't constantly running. Also, the roots have medium to grow into, which I've read is important.
Stoney Bud has an excellent guide in the DIY section. 
Here's a system I would love to see tried (though I think their plant tray should be filled with medium), maybe you'll find it interesting as well: http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/1534.html


----------



## DLA (Apr 28, 2007)

Downer...you would do yourself a great service to read and study a lot more before designing a system.  

Your system or at least the drawing is a bastard of about 3 different systems in one.  Each of those systems would work as well as the other alone.  

If you were to do some searches and reading on Hydroponic systems, parts (I found that very helpful when assembling a system to study all the different parts available. Then you can see how easy some modifications can be easy accomplished), suppliers, etc., you'll be way ahead of the game.  

Try not to get to set on any one idea or concept because in hydro it changes very easily and often.


----------



## Jbong (Apr 29, 2007)

I would personaly  recomend an ebb and flow system. So simple, just a resevoir and a grow tray with flood and drain fittings , put pump in resevoir, hook up the pump to the flood fitting  and....voila. Alot easyer than having that weird drip, spray, system you got going on there and there would be no chance of the "sprinklers" clogging and ruining your day.
:joint:


----------



## TheDrowner (Apr 29, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm , well I thought it was a god idea, but I got *a lot* more reading ahead of me.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 29, 2007)

What you've described is a basic aeroponics unit. Aeroponic in the method that the roots are saturated by a 24/7 spray of nutrient solution and not in any type of media or standing water.

The problem with aeroponics is spray head clogging and pump failure.

Always have a back up pump and check the spray heads daily for spraying properly.

Ebb and flow *is* much easier.

Also, for proper aeroponics, your roots should be suspended so as to never touch the surface. They can grow as long as 4 feet. That would mean that your unit has to have a root/spray chamber 4 feet tall. You'll still have to trim the roots that reach the bottom. That's one of the reasons aeroponics has never gone beyond the lab and into commercial growing of crops. It's not cost effective.

An outside "tent" looking structure is the most common. The plant is above the tent, and covered. Inside the tent which is usually about 6 to 8 feet tall, is the root area and spray heads. A platform is built around the unit to provide a work area for tending to the plants which can be as tall as 12 feet from the ground at the base of the plant and 20-30 feet from the ground at the tip of the plant.

This is a large setup. What you're suggesting is way to small to be effective and would be plagued with problems.


----------



## Jbong (Apr 29, 2007)

wholey crap, I have never seen an aero system like the one you described stoney. I would love to see pics of a mj plant in something like that.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 29, 2007)

Jbong said:
			
		

> wholey crap, I have never seen an aero system like the one you described stoney. I would love to see pics of a mj plant in something like that.


Not many people have, man. True Aeroponics is a lab environment type grow. Having enough space for the roots to stay suspended is a real problem with aeroponics. Lot's of people have setups that are aeroponic/DWC hybrids. The roots grow down into standing water that is aerated. This isn't true aeroponics, but is quite often sold as such.

The hydro area of the Epcot center in Orlando, Florida used to have a full scale aeroponics display. I don't know if they still do.

Any pot grower in the world would enjoy that area. It's a blast.


----------



## Jbong (Apr 29, 2007)

Would you say there is a bennefit to adding spray nozles to a dwc setup or is it more of a marketing ploy and the dwc system would do just as well without?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 29, 2007)

Jbong said:
			
		

> Would you say there is a bennefit to adding spray nozles to a dwc setup or is it more of a marketing ploy and the dwc system would do just as well without?


Making a DWC a hybrid DWC/Aeroponic grow by adding spray heads is a commonly used method.

The spray adds oxygen to the water in a very efficient manner. The finer the spray head, the better the aeration.

If done properly, airstones are unnecessary in the water chamber, as the water would gain all the needed oxygen from the minuscule spray of tiny water molecules through the air in the water chamber. Having an oxygen rich intake to the water chamber would also be a good idea. A tube attached to the top that extends upward to prevent water leakage will accomplish this effortlessly. You must put light bends in it to prevent light from entering the chamber.

Or, you could use an exterior air pump with stones that pulls air from outside the unit.


----------



## TheDrowner (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for all your help guys, you saved me from spending some cash.

What do you guys think of Bubbleponics?
I was thinking of using a similar design to the one on stealthhydro.com
Here:   http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/product.php?xProd=16&xSec=2&jssCart=367cdb08a06f23510bb37e7ab0405cfe

Thanks guys. 

TD (better Stoney bud)


----------



## Jbong (Apr 30, 2007)

I have seen a couple people using them in the grow journal area with great results, but personaly I would never buy that in the first place I would make it for half the price. Also bubbleponics doesnt have alot of room for very many plants all the way through flower, something you might want to consider. Thats why flood and drain is awesome, you can get any size container you want, and make that your grow tray. Making your system able to be customized to exactly how you want it .


----------



## TheDrowner (Apr 30, 2007)

Seems to me that the possibilities are endless with flood and drain.

For flood & Drain do I need a relay timer? Or is a regular wall timer good?

Im going FLOOD & DRAIN!!!!! You guys have changed my mind, your pretty good at that. 

Peace.

TD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 1, 2007)

IMHO, you would be better off with a simple, inexpensive DWC system.  Then take the money that you were going to spend on misters, spray heads, water pumps, etc. and buy adequate lighting.  Getting a good HPS light on those babies when you go into flowering will make more difference in your yield than any type of system ever will.


----------



## MJ20 (May 1, 2007)

^^I aggree


----------



## TheDrowner (May 1, 2007)

> IMHO, you would be better off with a simple, inexpensive DWC system. Then take the money that you were going to spend on misters, spray heads, water pumps, etc. and buy adequate lighting. Getting a good HPS light on those babies when you go into flowering will make more difference in your yield than any type of system ever will.



I will be getting a 1000w HPS from my dad for free when we move house so i will not need to buy one.

Thanks guys.


----------



## allgrownup (May 1, 2007)

If you have to get started right away on little cash then see my Grow Journal for a DIY 5 gallon bucket DWC.  I would suggest a "strong box" DWC instead though as you can fit up to 6 plants.  DWC is effortless and can be left unattended for long periods of time without worry.  No worry of pump failures. the 5 gallon bucket DWC is by far the cheapest setup though.  You can get a bucket and a lid for free from most contractors or you can do like i do and buy it from the donut shop w/lid for $1 1 air pump and two 6" airstones and your in business for under 20 bucks.I know you mentioned you were on a budget but i think you should save a little longer regardless of the system you choose.  the ebb and flow suggested will be a system that will require little to no upgrade but will cost more upfront.  You will save in the long run though.   The "cheapest" items usually cost you the most in the longrun.


----------

